

Paris Hilton is the ultimate web 2.0 platform - Alex3917
http://chartreuse.wordpress.com/2006/09/18/why-paris-hilton-is-famous-or-understanding-value-in-a-post-madonna-world/

======
jsjenkins168
Being about Paris Hilton I nearly skipped this, but was surprised that it is
actually pretty insightful.

The problem is you have to get attention first somehow, before you can create
attention by plugging others. I guess Paris did this initially with her
association to the Hilton name and the sex tape. Ways to do this in the
startup world are obviously much different.

~~~
emmett
Not if you're Justin.tv!

------
michaelneale
Paris Hilton is the Ron Paul of news.YC !

